# wood cutting with garden tractors - PICS



## perry (Jan 16, 2013)

been awhile since i have been on the forums.
was running out of wood and had to do something fast. I got access a few weeks ago to 42 acres a few miles away from my house. been busy hauling wood home and working the snot out of these tough little tractors  .















































this area at home was empty when we started last Monday. I think we did pretty good for a weeks work. lots of nice ash and oak logs


----------



## perry (Jan 16, 2013)

1965 Allis chalmers B-10 on left and 1968 Allis chalmers B-110 on right. both 10hp briggs engines.


----------



## Waulie (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice work!  No snow down there and I bet the ground is frozen solid.  That sure makes it nice tooling around in the woods.


----------



## Jags (Jan 16, 2013)

Sweet, Perry.  Those old Allis Chalmers know how to work. You got a bunch done in short order.

I have one that is a little older, its a B1 converted to the 10 hp briggs and I also have a couple of the hydros (1970 somethings).  They know how to pull. I routinely get the front wheels off the ground with my mule.  This thing moves stuff around the yard for me.  Trailer, boat, whatever. Probably over 3500 pounds on that trailer.  It was wet White Oak.


----------



## Applesister (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Perry, you have the same setup as me. looks like the same exact weather too. Im in NY. All you boys seem to be from Michigan. I was reading last night about Allis Chalmers, they went out of business in 85. I also read that CAT bought Perkins Diesel. Anyway how do you keep them running? Where do you get parts?  They both look pretty tough and Ive seen a few around here.
You took great advantage of a great opportunity there. Im jealous of your log pile. My weather is similar but my ground isnt frozen. And you have to make hay while the sun shines.
They had a thread here that meandered down to talking about chains. Can you tell me a little about the chains you used? Your footing...? are the tractors 4 wheel drive? did you make them?
When you are not on your own land you have to get the wood out. What kind of agreement did you have with the landowner? Did you just go for dead standing? storm damaged? 
Im just curious about getting wood out here, I looked into chains but...ouch!!


----------



## Jags (Jan 16, 2013)

Chains are chains.  I prefer the V-link style, but that is probably more in my head than actually better function.  New tire chains for GT can be had for about $40.  I wish you were closer, I could set you up in short order.  Chains make a huge difference on ice and even slippery yard.  The set on my mule never come off.  They are a year round addition.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 16, 2013)

Jags said:


> They are a year round addition.


Same here. World of difference.


----------



## Applesister (Jan 16, 2013)

Well $40.00 is alot cheaper than the $900.00 I came up with. Thats a more do-able solution. I must have been looking at some tractor parts catalogue, Northern Tool or Grainger.
Just curious how you would go about setting me up?
I studied the chains and the links from what I can see and have it in my mind to buy the chain on roll. Is that what you did?
On my horses shoes my farrier welds drillteck to the heels and toes of the shoes for winter ice traction. I was wondering if these tire chains sported the same material.
Maybe I should invest in some logging harness and put the horses to work??


----------



## Jags (Jan 16, 2013)

By "set you up" I meant that I have many sets of chains and many extra cross links. Could have you a set in a jiffy. Don't buy the chain on a roll, just get a set that fits your size of tires. I doubt that you will wear the chains out in a lifetime.

The cross chains are usually a heavier chain than the "side wall" chains. Many of the V-link style actually has the "V" portion made from a tougher steel.

A picture or two is worth a thousand words:
http://www.tirechain.com/GardenTractorChains.htm


----------



## schlot (Jan 16, 2013)

Impressive!


----------



## Applesister (Jan 16, 2013)

Jags said:


> By "set you up" I meant that I have many sets of chains and many extra cross links. Could have you a set in a jiffy. Don't buy the chain on a roll, just get a set that fits your size of tires. I doubt that you will wear the chains out in a lifetime.
> 
> The cross chains are usually a heavier chain than the "side wall" chains. Many of the V-link style actually has the "V" portion made from a tougher steel.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jags, the chains look almost exact. I see...case hardened. You are right I would not wear them out. No plans to go anywhere except the woods and fields. No pavement except inside the barn.
Id rather do the expense of trying them than going without and having to leave a piece of equipment in the woods all winter. Like we had to do with a Quad once.
Thanks for your link.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes Cat owns Perkins.  Bought them in the late 90s.


----------



## Applesister (Jan 16, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Yes Cat owns Perkins.  Bought them in the late 90s.


Is that insider trading info? 
Ive heard rumors of a link between the Challenger tractor design and Massey Ferguson and Massey had a marriage of sorts with Perkins. But this is just overheard gossip. I guess when you buy a company you are buying patents.

The evolution of the big fish eating the little fish? Or monopolizing the little fish pond?


----------



## nate379 (Jan 16, 2013)

Massey bought Perkins in the 60s.  Cat then bought then in the 90s.  Nothing "insider" about it.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice older machines there. I have a couple early 70s IH Cub Cadets to move wood around my place.




Looks like you have a couple nice sturdy trailers too! The newer Cub Cadet trailer that I have is way too light weight for that kind of work.


----------



## perry (Jan 16, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Looks like you have a couple nice sturdy trailers too! The newer Cub Cadet trailer that I have is way too light weight for that kind of work.


 
I converted the green trailer rims over to use bearings on the 1" axle. after wobbleing out two rims with the factory bushings that was enough.

here is my other trailer to haul longer longs on






build pics here- https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/tractor-and-wood-pics.76934/#post-1000893

few more of my tractors


----------



## Thistle (Jan 16, 2013)

1975 John Deere 110 with 10HP Kohler.Built like a tank.Last year of that series & heaviest one too,approx. 775lbs.Routinely haul 500lbs+ in trailer on these steep slopes.Have pulled 1500lb log with no trouble on the few flat spots on the property.Plenty of power,but lacks traction without chains.Will get a set when finances allow it.Until then I work whenever possible in all temps when ground is either dry,frozen and/or snow less than 3"deep.


----------



## perry (Jan 16, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Plenty of power,but lacks traction without chains..


 
thats were i got ya  , my tractors have a posi-traction differential hub on them . i can adjust for more/less posi. one of my tractors has been converted to full posi. pulls like a beast but steering can be tricky. note the front counter weight on above picture.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice tractors, all around the board... Thanks for sharing

Old Steel is hard to beat.... They just don't make'em like they used to


----------



## Jags (Jan 17, 2013)

perry said:


> note the front counter weight on above picture.


 
I did.


----------



## perry (Jan 17, 2013)

Thistle said:


> 1975 John Deere 110 with 10HP Kohler.Built like a tank..


 
does  that 110 have variable drive on it ? I have had a few older JD  parts tractors here but never had the chance to use one. I even had a blue/white  patio tractor.  one model JD i like is the 140 tractor with full hydraulics.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 17, 2013)

perry said:


> does that 110 have variable drive on it ? I have had a few older JD parts tractors here but never had the chance to use one. I even had a blue/white patio tractor. one model JD i like is the 140 tractor with full hydraulics.


 
Nope it doesnt.You can change the ground speed with that lever on the right,but to change gears you have to stop & press the brake & clutch down with both feet.Its no big deal.


----------



## legrandice (Jan 17, 2013)

Great tractors!  I am jealous of the trailers.  I really need to get one for hauling wood around the yard.


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice old work tractors there Perry. Is the one with dual wheels in the rear 4wd?


----------



## perry (Jan 18, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> Nice old work tractors there Perry. Is the one with dual wheels in the rear 4wd?


 
no 4x4 , i wish it  was


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 18, 2013)

perry said:


> no 4x4 , i wish it was


 
Oh well. Those chains must really help on the other ones. I need to get a set for my tractor. Time for me to sell a few things I don't need anymore and free up the money to do that.


----------



## Ehouse (Jan 18, 2013)

I know you folks all know how to work safe with these small rigs, but a word of caution:  Take care going down hill with a full load or it may push you places you don't want to go.  I came home from work one day to find a friend's garden tractor dangling in mid air over my retaining wall.  Luckily, the trailer went sideways, and decided not to follow.  I lost another friend in a similar situation with a 9N.  It's not all about pulling power, but can you control the load?


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Jan 18, 2013)

Welcom back! Don't be such a stranger! But with all that wood to process and those fun toys I guess you ain't got much time fur talkin'.


----------



## TimJ (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the great pictures


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 18, 2013)

Here's both of my IH Cub Cadet 149s ready for snow. Just in case it actually snows this winter.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 18, 2013)

My 420 with rear lugs and locking rear. With lug tires I don't need chains. On a previous tactor I had turf tires and did need chains.


----------



## RichVT (Jan 19, 2013)

My tractor is useless going uphill in the snow But it gets converted to snow blowing duty in the winter anyway.

Snow cab is worth it's weight in gold!


----------



## Snotrocket (Jan 19, 2013)

My daughter driving around my 30 year old Case 446.


----------



## Boog (Jan 19, 2013)

I run a "green machine" around alot much of the year too unless I head out back with the 5 x 10' trailer.  JD Sabre with hydro transmission, chains on and deck off in the winter.  I have two of these, one to mow the lawn, and one to play "baby brush hog" out back!


----------



## perry (Jan 20, 2013)

did our last haul for now  . get back at it next week after the weather is better.








built a new saw buck friday. old one was bad shape.
old








new


----------



## perry (Jan 20, 2013)

RichVT said:


> My tractor is useless going uphill in the snow But it gets converted to snow blowing duty in the winter anyway.
> 
> Snow cab is worth it's weight in gold!
> 
> View attachment 89977


 
I started out as a diehard wheel horse guy. I have had plenty of them here. mostly the older 1960's ones. they are tough simple built easy to work on tractors, but  they just did not cut it for plowing my extreme driveway and the logging i do. its that limted slip trans that holds them back.


----------



## perry (Feb 1, 2013)

wood pile as of today. need to take a break from loads and  get this cut and split up to make room for more.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 1, 2013)

You got some splitting to do!


----------



## Machria (Feb 1, 2013)

Perry, REALLY cool tractors!

I would LOVE one of those things!  I really need a little tractor of some sort... right now I'M the tractor!


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice work Perry. What are you going to split that wood with?


----------



## Bret Chase (Feb 1, 2013)

Thistle said:


> 1975 John Deere 110 with 10HP Kohler.Built like a tank.


 
"real" Deere tractors tend to be well built.... The big box JD branded lawn tractors are junk... I like my JD1050 4x4 W/ a JD 75 loader and a JD8 backhoe.... except for the fact that it's power steering setup was designed by a moron... The tractor is currently down... again... because of it


----------



## Bret Chase (Feb 1, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Old Steel is hard to beat.... They just don't make'em like they used to


 
Sometimes that's good, sometimes it's not... My Dad's Farmall M has the same PTO HP as my JD.... and was easily 5-7gal/hr to run... The Yanmar in my 1050 uses a little over 2gal/hr at rated power running my 5' brushhog...

I must say though, if the M had a live PTO, I'd much rather run a baler off of it than the much lighter JD


----------



## Jack Fate (Feb 2, 2013)

1973 wheelhorse 14 hp calcium cloride ( weight ) in tires made them very heavy & wheel weights! 5000 watt generator ,3 pt .hyd work .Everything works like new & added lighting thats really usable My brother GAVE me this , I got a really good brother!


----------



## basod (Feb 2, 2013)

The genny setup is sweet on that wheelhorse.
A dual purpose counterweight


----------



## Jack Fate (Feb 2, 2013)

basod said:


> The genny setup is sweet on that wheelhorse.
> A dual purpose counterweight


 
Told my brother I was going to buy an other gen so I can run my water pump (220) and my 2 Honda 2000 's only do 110 . He said I can have the WH so I don't need to get gen . Water in green barn .have pigtail to pump outside , drive WH to green barn , plug in & have water when power goes out . 

Cheers


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 2, 2013)

Jack Fate said:


> Told my brother I was going to buy an other gen so I can run my water pump (220) and my 2 Honda 2000 's only do 110 . He said I can have the WH so I don't need to get gen . Water in green barn .have pigtail to pump outside , drive WH to green barn , plug in & have water when power goes out . Cheers


 
Nice machine Jack Fate.


----------



## perry (Feb 2, 2013)

Jack Fate said:


> 1973 wheelhorse 14 hp calcium cloride ( weight ) in tires made them very heavy & wheel weights! 5000 watt generator ,3 pt .hyd work .Everything works like new & added lighting thats really usable My brother GAVE me this , I got a really good brother


 

SWEET! wheel horse , and heck of a nice brother


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice Wheel Horse. That 14 hp Kohler is a great engine. It looks kinda funny when its sideways though.


----------



## Ozzie33 (Feb 2, 2013)

Love the simplicity and AC collection.  Good stuff.  I have a 1962 simplicity 725- really really enjoy it.


----------



## Jags (Feb 4, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Nice Wheel Horse. That 14 hp Kohler is a great engine. It looks kinda funny when its sideways though.


 
Yeah, I never could get past them running the engine the wrong way.


----------



## Machria (Feb 4, 2013)

Jack Fate said:


> View attachment 91851


 

Wow, AND a 55 gallon tank mounted on the hood of the tracker!!   Is that a water tank for cleaning off the wood, or a fuel tank for longer range?     


that thing is sweeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## AJS56 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice work Perry.  I'd agree that you have a nice week's worth of work and wood there.  Good going! 

I used to have a '85 JD 318 that I cut grass and hauled wood and everything else with for many (15-20) years.  Now I have a '89 JD755 with a loader for moving the bigger rounds and a Kawasaki Mule and trailer for hauling the 1/2 mile from the woods to the barn.  As I've gotten older the loader and mule have made woodin' a lot easier, but I have fond memories of the old 318.  That was a darn tough machine, and yet it cut grass so nice....    .


----------

